# I am gonna cry... BAR 308 issue.



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

My brother came into town to hunt and i loaned him my beloved Bar 308.  well, while he was using it the shoulder strap broke and the barrel went into the dirt. 

we took a small limb and stuck in the barrel and pulled out all the dirt. well we thot it was clear. he goes and shoots at a deer an hour later and he misses... uggh. and i get home later and realize there is a small "bulge" about midway down the barrel. its VERY faint and you can hardly feel it if you run your hand down the barrel but it is there...

SOOO, is it "toast"? Is there any real problems with using this barrel "as is"? is my accuracy compromised? is it dangerous?

thx.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunsmith time, real one, not some counter jockey at the local pawn shop.

If it's actually bulged, you're going to need a new barrel.


----------



## Bama B (Dec 2, 2013)

Gun smith. The barrel is stressed not worth getting hurt. Rifleing may be dammaged. Hate to hear that


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

one of my good friends is an "elite" gunsmith... he said the same thing... i told you i was gonna cry...


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

somebody please tell me a simple solution...


----------



## Bama B (Dec 2, 2013)

Theres is a simple solution. Bad thing probaly an expensive one. I  dont know if it will be cheaper to replace the gun or have it repaired. And you know there is nothing cheap when it has that Browning decal. Sorry man.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought a barrel for my gun a hart barrel it was 375 plus gun smithing


----------



## Bama B (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like you might get lucky and be able to replace the barrel. Well at least you know what your brother is getting you for Christmas.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 2, 2013)

BAR308 said:


> somebody please tell me a simple solution...



OK.  Buy a new barrel.  It's that simple.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

simple. but not cheap...


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2013)

Noone got hurt! Thats good news.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this I'm a BAR man myself! Hopefully your friend can help you out.


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2013)

How far in front of the receiver is the bulge? Past the forend?  

Might shoot just fine as is.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

its about 6" from the end of the barrel


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

what if i cut the barrel back and threaded it... and added a BOSS system?


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2013)

6" from the end would not worry me from a safety aspect, and it may or may not affect accuracy.  

If it were mine I would shoot it and see, but I would never recommend anyone else do that as I'm more careful with other people's stuff.

As long as the barrel is long enough to be legal you can cut it back behind the bulge.  Shouldn't cause a cycling issue with the gas operated action if it's that close to the end but it could.

I have a buddy with a BAR in 338 win mag cut back to 19" for the exact same reason.  It works fine, but DANG that sucker has a muzzle blast.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 2, 2013)

i just measured and its 3.5" from the end. 22" barrel length total. so if i cut it back to 18.5" and added a BOSS... what would that mean to accuracy, speed, etc?

thx guys to your responses...


----------



## ASH556 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wouldn't matter much. Seems I remember full powder burn in a 308 is at 21". An inch and a half might cost you 100 ft/sec of velocity. Not really a big deal.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 3, 2013)

Simple solution?

Once you have it rebarreled, carry a string type cleaning kit or keep a rod and patch in the truck......stuff gets jamed in barrels, its unavoidable but a thorough cleaning with proper tools before shooting is easy and cheeper.

Sorry bout that happening...but snow or twigs will swell or pop em too.  Hard ones to clear out are snow in a muzzleloader!

Also, go's w/o sayin, never lend a pretty weapon....be leary bout lendin a reliable weapon!


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2013)

BAR308 said:


> i just measured and its 3.5" from the end. 22" barrel length total. so if i cut it back to 18.5" and added a BOSS... what would that mean to accuracy, speed, etc?
> 
> thx guys to your responses...



.308 does fine in a 18 1/2" barrel.  I would not add a Boss or muzzle brake.  I can't stand those things.


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it going to be any cheaper to have the barrel cut, threaded and a BOSS system installed ?


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its a BAR.  Rebarrel it and beat the cost outta yer brother.  

Its a BAR, hackin it is kinda like putting a dukey in the party punch bowl.  

Remember, its a BAR not a Savage or a Marlin.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 4, 2013)

weagle said:


> .308 does fine in a 18 1/2" barrel.  I would not add a Boss or muzzle brake.  I can't stand those things.



I think I'd look into this route maybe? Ruger makes one with a 16.5" barrel.  That's 2" longer than theirs. It would be a very handy woods rifle. You probably really wouldn't lose much performance at all. The .308 performs really well from 20" barrels for sure.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 4, 2013)

I know little about BARs. Does it have a gas operated action like AR and Rem 7400? A to short barrel could make for a jammer.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Sharps40 said:


> Its a BAR, hackin it is kinda like putting a dukey in the party punch bowl.


----------



## PopPop (Dec 4, 2013)

Cut it, Crown it, reattach the front sight. Wala Browning Carbine, Nice.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 4, 2013)

cut it crown it and sell it. If you dont like it short buy another long one with the $$. Otherwise keep the carbine.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 4, 2013)

BAR308 said:


> i just measured and its 3.5" from the end. 22" barrel length total. so if i cut it back to 18.5" and added a BOSS... what would that mean to accuracy, speed, etc?
> 
> thx guys to your responses...



Browning actually made a BAR Short-Trac carbine in .308 with an 18" barrel. Lightweight Stalker.

I would try cutting the barrel first. Worse case scenario, you have to buy a new barrel anyway for what ever reason. If it works, well voila. Done.


----------



## pnome (Dec 4, 2013)

Cut that barrel!


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 4, 2013)

A very slight bulge near the end might not affect accuracy.  I'd shoot it and see.  Otherwise if $$ is an issue, I'd get it cut and crowned which should be much cheaper than a new barrel.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 4, 2013)

what are the possible scenarios of leaving like it is? i mean you cant see this bulge if its not in the perfect light... and you can barely feel it with your hands.

so is it dangerous? if so, i cant have that as my daughter hunts with this gun too with me. cant have her shooting a dangerous gun.

will accuracy be affected, as is?

if neither of these 2 are a concern, i may leave as is for now and cut it down later. buying a new barrel is out. i would cut it down b4 i did that. 

so how can it be dangerous?


----------



## deadend (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd shoot it and see.  I had a 700 .300wm I took on a trade with a bulge halfway down and it shot very well.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its a BAR. Not fixing it is like seein buttzits on a fat chick in a bikinni.  

Its no Mossberg or Howa.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd go with the cut and crown.  The rifling might be damaged, possible loss of accuracy and/or danger shooting it.  Then it would would look and perform correctly. Unless you have see-thru mounts, I wouldn't even worry with the front sight.  The cut and crown should be reasonable.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sharps40 said:


> Its a BAR. Not fixing it is like seein buttzits on a fat chick in a bikinni.
> 
> Its no Mossberg or Howa.



you calling my BAR a fat chick?? lol


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 4, 2013)

it doesnt have iron sites on it. so cutting it would be a breeze. my gunsmith friend would do it for next to nothing or free. so i am not worried about that. just not sure it would look good anymore. contrary to sharpes comment... my rifle looks good now.... might look funny with a short barrel.  plus i wouldnt want to sell it with a short barrel. cant see many people wanting a Bar with a carbine barrel. idk, maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 5, 2013)

No I'm sayin if you don't properly repair that BAR  ya might as well be lookin at the zits on the backside of a sweathog that aint' bathed all through a Deep South Georgia Summer.  e.g. Don't further screw up a fine weapon by hackin on it or havin someone with a gunsmithing shingle in front of their shop hack on it.  

Look, its an unfortunate accident.  Now the barrel is bulged.  You'll never know if it will  fail on any given shot.  Shortening it will likely work fine but it may be damaged elsewhere too.  And, its a lovely rifle.  Treat it right.  Spring for a new barrel and take a cleaning kit in the woods with ya so it don't happen again.

And,...never lend a weapon and....see to it yer brother buys his own.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 5, 2013)

'member, its a Browning...Think Classy Lady.  If it was a Mosin Nagant you would think...Skank Ho.....As each is thought of differently, each is Treated Differently.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 5, 2013)

You need a new barrel... period!

 That barrel has had a MASSIVE pressure spike that overloaded it at the point of the bulge but that pressure was also WAY over design specs for the full length of the bore all the way back to the breech. Just because it didn't blow that time doesn't mean the steel closer to the breech hasn't been weakened and now it will blow the next shot, or tenth shot, or hundredth shot. 

Is avoiding a $400-$500 re barrel job really worth gambling the life of whoever shoots it next? Even if it's only a small chance it will blow?


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sharps40 said:


> 'member, its a Browning...Think Classy Lady.  If it was a Mosin Nagant you would think...Skank Ho.....As each is thought of differently, each is Treated Differently.



lol


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 5, 2013)

Supercracker said:


> You need a new barrel... period!
> 
> That barrel has had a MASSIVE pressure spike that overloaded it at the point of the bulge but that pressure was also WAY over design specs for the full length of the bore all the way back to the breech. Just because it didn't blow that time doesn't mean the steel closer to the breech hasn't been weakened and now it will blow the next shot, or tenth shot, or hundredth shot.
> 
> Is avoiding a $400-$500 re barrel job really worth gambling the life of whoever shoots it next? Even if it's only a small chance it will blow?




i hear ya bro. thx.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Dec 5, 2013)

Cutting the barrel off to 18" won't hurt it to much, I'd have it cut and crowned and I guarantee you you'll get used to it real quick, plus when your taking your daughters kids out to shoot with it you'll be able to tell them the story of you and your brother and why it got cut down, it'll be a family heirloom with a story


----------



## InBuckHunter (Dec 6, 2013)

Quit your crying & give these guys a call.

http://www.ohioordnanceworks.com/Parts/Barrels.cat


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't cut it.  Replace the barrel. Otherwise it'll look as goofy as a 1 legged stripper with buck teeth and a c-section scar.  

Remember. It's a BAR.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 6, 2013)

thx inbuck... but $463 for just a barrel... well, that makes me cry more. 

thx to sharps, he's cracking me up....  lol 

at this point... i dont have a clue on what i am gonna do. thx for the advice tho.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 7, 2013)

*Cut, Thread, Attach Can*

No way would I spend $400+ on a "new" factory barrel.

I'd see a gunsmith who regularly threads barrels for real silencers and other muzzle accessories.
Pay maybe $100- $150 and have the barrel cut to 18" and threaded for the standard .30 / 7.62 rifle thread pitch.

I think it's 5/8" diameter and 24 turns per inch.

Then buy a $50 -$70 FAKE suppressor made for .308 and .30-06 class rifles.  Screw it on. That will cut back on the noise and muzzle flash. The "can" should be about 5" or 6" long. It will also add some weight to the muzzle, which can help with barrel harmonics and accuracy.

Here's what a wood-stocked sporting (non-tactical) rifle looks like wearing a silencer.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_large.jpg/250px-CZ_452_A_silencer_large.jpg

So you have $200 invested, AND the gun will perform well (although it may be a few ounces heavier than before-- those fake silencers weigh more than a sporter-contour barrel of same length), AND the gun will have MORE RESALE VALUE (I think) because it's professionally threaded.  Many people have .30 rifle silencers, and your gun would be a good host weapon for plinking and moderate-distance tactical use.

Here's a link to a fake .308 rifle silencer.  

http://www.usmachinegun.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS-0308AR


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 7, 2013)

Shortened barrels are like big boobie inserts in a bra, disappointing.

Fake supressers are like fake boobies, bouncy and full of unnecessary and distracting harmonics.

$463 for a barrel is way cheeper than any womans desire to go to the Local WobbleKnockers Drive Through Breast Augmentation Clinic for a Post Natal QuikieLift.

Remember, its a BAR.  

If ya can't afford maintenance on a BAR ya can't afford maintenance on a Woman neither.  Perhaps ya should be lookin into rentals.    Voice of loooonnnnnggg experience here!!!!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 9, 2013)

As mentioned earlier, browning made a limited amount of 18" barreled lightweight stalkers.

http://www.browningowners.com/download/file.php?id=91&sid=f173e53d250f94b9bd7096f0075b8889

http://www.browningowners.com/download/file.php?id=93


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 9, 2013)

Sharps40 said:


> If ya can't afford maintenance on a BAR ya can't afford maintenance on a Woman neither.  Perhaps ya should be lookin into rentals.    Voice of loooonnnnnggg experience here!!!!



Good to know...
If a BAR requires that much maintenance, I'll stick to lever and bolt actions.

Cut it down and get it threaded if you're concerned with safety.  A flash hider on it would be cool.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 10, 2013)

leoparddog said:


> Good to know...
> If a BAR requires that much maintenance, I'll stick to lever and bolt actions.
> 
> Cut it down and get it threaded if you're concerned with safety.  A flash hider on it would be cool.



It's really not a high maintenance gun, I've owned two over 35 years, and all I've done was routine cleaning.  Never had a jam out of either one.  I think he's giving Bar308 a hard time, about buying a new barrel.  

I don't blame Bar308 for not wanting to do a repair for $450, I've bought guns with scopes for that price.  

I'd personally cut and crown the rifle, shoot it, and access the accuracy and look, if not satisfied, sell it and start over before  spending $450-500 for a repair, provided it's been looked over by a professional gunsmith, and he doesn't think the barrel has been stressed to the point of being ruined.   Just me, I'm not sentimental about any particular rifle I own.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord..go cut it.  I have a .270 and 30-06..both were cut short brand new for box stand hunting years ago by my dad and grandpa..their reasoning... I haven't a clue.  They both function fine and have killed tons of deer and hogs and accuracy has never been an issue.
If I were routinely shooting 250 yards and further, I'd look into a different gun for that.  
Your gun will be perfectly fine...don't let the techno-hippies tell you it won't.  I have 2 and can prove it


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 10, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Good lord..go cut it.  I have a .270 and 30-06..both were cut short brand new for box stand hunting years ago by my dad and grandpa..their reasoning... I haven't a clue.  They both function fine and have killed tons of deer and hogs and accuracy has never been an issue.
> If I were routinely shooting 250 yards and further, I'd look into a different gun for that.
> Your gun will be perfectly fine...don't let the techno-hippies tell you it won't.  I have 2 and can prove it



More than likey, your dad and grandpa were hunting with deer dogs, from box stands, and having a rifle with an 18-20"barrel, is a lot easier to handle quickly, from a box stand, than an 22-24" barrel rifle.  

I wish I could find my one of the factory .308 BARS with an 18" fluted barrel. I'd be all over it.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 13, 2013)

leoparddog said:


> Good to know...
> If a BAR requires that much maintenance, I'll stick to lever and bolt actions.
> 
> Cut it down and get it threaded if you're concerned with safety.  A flash hider on it would be cool.



It does wen ya shoot em with partly plugged bores!  Can happen to anyone.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 13, 2013)

Its a BAR.

If you can't afford repair it right, hang a damage tag on it so folks will know and sell or trade for a Mauser and ammo.

Its a BAR if, yer not willin to keep it nice, hang a damage tag on it and trade for A Mosin and ammo.

With great value comes great responsibility.


----------



## strutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

It appears you have kids/loved ones/significant others. replace the barrel. if not for yourself, for your family. Thats like not wearing a safety harness in a climber 30 ft. up.


----------



## buckeroo (Jan 4, 2014)

Sharps40, you are killing me. Wahahahahaha! 

OP...sorry about your gun! I'd be devastated!


----------

